# Cuanto tiempo!



## Verräter

Hola;

¿Alguien podría decirme cual es la traducción adecuada para la expresión "¡Cuanto tiempo!"?

Para aquellos que no lo sepan, se emplea en contextos como:

- Cuanto tiempo sin saber de ti.

- Hace mucho tiempo que no hablamos --- ¡Cuanto tiempo sin hablar contigo!

Gracias.

Grüße.


----------



## lagartuso

Yo creo que será,

"Was für eine lange Zeit!"

Saludos!


----------



## Verräter

Si, me parece bastante apropiado.

Gracias.


----------



## giberian

Verräter said:


> Hola;
> 
> ¿Alguien podría decirme cual es la traducción adecuada para la expresión "¡Cu*á*nto tiempo (ha pasado)!"?
> traducción literal: "*Wieviel Zeit (ist vergangen)*", supongo que nadie lo diría de esta forma.mejor: *"Wie lange ist es her?"
> *o, supongamos que topamos con alguien en la calle, qué hace mucho tiempo no le hemos visto, aun mejor sería una exclamación cómo esta: *Das ist ja schon eine Ewigkeit her!*"
> 
> Para aquellos que no lo sepan, se emplea en contextos como:
> 
> - Cuanto tiempo sin saber de ti.
> *Wie lange haben wir uns nicht gesehen! *
> 
> - Hace mucho tiempo que no hablamos --- ¡Cuanto tiempo sin hablar contigo!
> *Wie lange haben wir nicht miteinander gesprochen!*
> Gracias.
> 
> Grüße.


*Estas frases, en mi opinión, suenan mucho más naturales que toda traducción literal, espero te ayuden.
Saludos,
giberian.
*


----------



## lagartuso

... y yo coincido con giberian.

Hazle caso a él que es nativo!

Saludos.


----------



## Verräter

Estupendo, una aclaración estupenda giberian.

Gracias!


----------

